# Boat BBQ tips and recommendations...



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't expect this thread to get much traffic, because it doesn't involve safety gear or storms  but it's a topic worth discussing!

Which BBQ is the best? Any tips for the BBQ that are boat-specific?

My vote for best BBQ is the Dickenson Sea-B-Q. It has a bunch of nice features including:

1. An angled plate at the back that keeps your food from accidentally being lost overboard.

2. A grill that is made of wavy nearly solid metal instead of just welded thin rod. This gives good grill marks, makes cleaning easy (they are removable) and acts as a heat diffuser plate for even cooking.

3. The lid is nicely weighted and balanced and stays open when needed, and doesn't open suddenly, even when the boat is heeling and you forgot to secure the lid.

4. Feet included that don't get in the way of rail mounting so you can take is ashore.

Compared to the Magma and force 10 models I've used, this thing is awesome!
DickinsonMarine.com - Marine Propane Barbeques










My big problem that I hope y'all can help me with, is that mine is rail mounted (as are most) at the stern quarter. Invariably there is some evening breeze and being out there on the rail, the breeze saps a lot of heat from the BBQ.

Does anyone use a wind block or other measures to mitigate this issue?

MedSailor


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

My prime problem is I have no dodger. Without a spray hood cockpit bbqs are no fun.

On the few times I grt mine out, its great. Mine burns heat beads, and takes about an hour to warm up. Hell! A hour??? Well, we are cruising and an hour to warm the bbq is a good time tonhave a beer!  its a hard job tending bbq!
When it gets the beads properly burning i put some flavoured bark and wood bits on. I dunno if you can taste it in the meat but it sure smells like a real camp fire!! 

Get a dodger and get one that burns beads


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> My prime problem is I have no dodger. Without a spray hood cockpit bbqs are no fun.
> 
> On the few times I grt mine out, its great. Mine burns heat beads, and takes about an hour to warm up. Hell! A hour??? Well, we are cruising and an hour to warm the bbq is a good time tonhave a beer!  its a hard job tending bbq!
> When it gets the beads properly burning i put some flavoured bark and wood bits on. I dunno if you can taste it in the meat but it sure smells like a real camp fire!!
> ...


*A* beer? In an hour? Not to side-track my own thread, but you're at serious risk of your beer getting warm! Drink faster man!

MedSailor


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

My Dickinson large Sea-B-Que is 8 years old. Very happy with it and use it regularly both aboard and ashore.


----------



## Sunday Driver (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a round 14" Magma marine kettle 2 and am happy with it ..my old one rusted away and I bought another. 

Its mounted on the stern rail and i use a pillow to block the wind when its windy ..it heats up fast and never blew out .
but it is pretty expencive mine was $250 plus mount


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 27, 2013)

Any tips for keeping the BBQ clean? An hour of cleaning after BBQing kinda defeats the purpose. Next time I think I'll spray Pam all over the place before beginning.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Any tips for keeping the BBQ clean? An hour of cleaning after BBQing kinda defeats the purpose. Next time I think I'll spray Pam all over the place before beginning.


Can I watch? Oil can accumulate and Pam is flammable!  Just a couple days ago I sprayed some pam on the grill grate before lighting. Apparently some of the pam got onto the walls/casing of the BBQ and my match dropped into ta drop of pam.

A few minutes later I came outside the house with my steak and my BBQ was fully involved in fire. All the sidewalls had enough grease from years of use (a newly inherited hand-me-down BBQ) that it started a grease fire on the walls of the BBQ. The grease trap below just added more fuel. The fact that it was under a low hanging wooden car-port roof added to the excitement.

I also recommend against using a wire brush to clean the BBQ. Those wire bits come out of the brush very easily and if they embed in your burger, bad things happen. I took care of a guy in the hospital who had a big abscess in his guts from a BBQ brush wire that hitched a ride in his burger.

MedSailor


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

i have the large "infrared" magma grill. Not real happy with it. Any breeze will blow it out. (at anchor) 

I had a guy sail past me with a gas kettle grill cooking hot dogs once. That's what i need.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> Any tips for keeping the BBQ clean? An hour of cleaning after BBQing kinda defeats the purpose.


Well........ Ummmmm..... I should state for the record that I am a solo sailor.... So I don't clean the BBQ. Just shove the lid back on and any residual heat cooks anything to a cinder and gets dumped overboard next day. Then left for a month or so to ferment till I next use it... The get it pretty hot... Then a quick scrape and on with the new meat! Ahhh the FLAVOUR!

:laugher


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

When I go camping and am near water, I usually just tie a line to the grill grating and hang it in the water over night. Fish and other critters eat the crud off the metal and it's fairly clean. Plus since it sat in water all night the rest of the buildup that is on it is softer and comes off easier if you want to further clean it off. 

As far as grills, I have used a small round magma and it was nice but found wind would cause irregular heating (especially for cooking fresh snapper offshore) and would flare up. So definitely needed a windblock of some sort. I think I would rather the rectangular grill as opposed to the round ones. I find you can organize better that way. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I had a Sea-B-Q on the last boat and the new one came with a Magma. I sold the Sea-B-Q with the old boat and kept the Magma and often wish I had done the opposite.

Things that I liked about the Sea-B-Q:
* More even heat, much larger burner
* You can take it off of the boat and use it on shore. That's nice if you are using a state park dock and have access to a nice picnic table.
* Easier to light with a lighter, there is a nice access hole in the side for that
* Seemed to have less problems with corrosion
* Regulator was an integral part of it instead of something easily lost

The Magma has a more stable mount, it took me a while to get the Sea-B-Q to hold in place well. The Magma is also easier to store, it's smaller and fits more easily into the lazarette.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Our current boat came with an older Force 10 log or barrel style BBQ. It looks like a cylinder that opens across the long edge. It's very light and works well, although, I nearly tossed it when we bought the boat, thinking it was too small. The biggest advantage is that it mounts on a single post and can be swiveled so the back of the BBQ faces the wind, which then flows evenly around the cylinder. Pretty ingenious, actually. 

I used to only use the disposable tanks, but bought a long hose to the 20lb house tanks last year. Ironically, it does not get as hot with the house tanks. Also, the grating is getting worn and I wouldn't mind a slightly larger unit. I see the Dickinson has a quick release mount, which is a must-have for me. I will not leave it on the rail while sailing. It would disturb where I sit at the helm and be in the way when docking. Plus, I think its unattractive. 

Does the Dickinson mount allow you to angle the BBQ so the back faces the wind?


----------



## RedHorizon (May 13, 2012)

I have the Magma Kettle 2. It's small and fits on the rail just fine and cooks somewhat evenly. It dosent blow out even in a stiff wind, but the windier it is, the more prone to flareups and uneven cooking it becomes. Anything with any fat or drippings cause it to flare up badly. I have the shore stand so I can remove it and use it ashore if I so desire. It's gas...and I don't have propane onboard so I use the small "grenade" bottles.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 on the Sea-B-Q!! Great BBQ and not a spot of rust after 2 years of very heavy use on the boat and at home. The stainless steel burner has a limited life though (because of the high heat it's subjected to) and I just changed mine after the old one started to rust and crumble a bit. I would recommend buying a spare for cruising.

Minne, the quick release mount is very well designed and can be mounted on just about any kind of rail (horizontal, vertical and even angled bar), but it doesn't allow the BBQ to be swiveled on the mount. I haven't found this to be a problem as the Sea-B-Q is just about immune to wind. I takes a gale to blow out the flame in my experience.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I still use the smallest Magma that I bought 5 years ago for $5 at our sail club's periodic auction for people to get rid of stuff. Worked just fine until I started buying chops from the local farm and they are too big to cook more than one at a time. Fortunately, one feeds both of us.

Might upgrade soon so I don't have to feed guests in shifts.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I have the small Magma and burn wood charcoal when I can get it. 

It does the job but does not get hot enough to satisfy visiting BBQ experts.

Fine size for dinner for two. Mine is 6 years old and still polishes up nicely.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

copacabana said:


> .......Minne, the quick release mount is very well designed and can be mounted on just about any kind of rail (horizontal, vertical and even angled bar), but it doesn't allow the BBQ to be swiveled on the mount. I haven't found this to be a problem as the Sea-B-Q is just about immune to wind. I takes a gale to blow out the flame in my experience.


Thanks for the feedback. I may go for the larger grill. Does the top flange on the mount project inside or outside the rail? Inside would be a problem, as it would interfere with me leaning against the rail, while sailing.

Have you used the tray they make for the front? That looks like a great accessory!! I never have anywhere to put anything down.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minne,

Here is a rail mount for the dickenson that might work well. If you were to turn the block part of it 90deg, and didn't have it clamped on bar-tight, it looks like you could swivel it around the vertical stanchion perhaps. Alternately, you may be able to re-use your existing mount with some creativity. I re-used an existing rail mount for my new Sea-B-Que by drilling some holes in the drip tray. I epoxied the bolts in place protruding through the bottom of the drip tray so that there would be less bits to go overboard. Now it is only 4 wingnuts on the bottom that need to be disconnected to remove the bbq. You can see in the picture below how the bolts connect to the drip tray (which is solid).

BBQ mount









If you have the flimsy force 10 barrel BBQ then you NEED to upgrade to this puppy. I used to have the force 10 barrel one and this one is SO MUCH BETTER.

A question about heat. You plumbed it to your tank? Did you do it after the low pressure regulator? I used a T fitting before the high pressure regulator and a simple brass fitting that allows connection where a green bottle is supposed to go. No loss of heat this way, but if you connect it after the regulator you really do loose a lot of heat.

MedSailor

PS Anybody figured out a good wind block solution????


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

"I will not leave it on the rail while sailing. It would disturb where I sit at the helm and be in the way when docking. Plus, I think its unattractive. "

I thought I was the only one who put my grill away while sailing! Here's a tip, if that's your plan, here's the proper order of events:

1. Drop the hook.
2. Hang the grill.
3. Open adult beverage.

Whatever you do, don't reverse 2 and 3. Don't ask how I know


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I use a 14-inch kettle, rail mounted at the stern, never had it blow out - EVER! I used it nearly every day while sailing to the Florida Keys down the ICW and after 5 years of constant usage, it finally rusted away. My wife replaced it with an identical one she purchased for me as a Christmas present from Jamestown Distributors for $125 and free shipping. I can only do a half dozen burgers at a time, though, so my guests may have to be patient.

Gary


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

travlineasy said:


> I can only do a half dozen burgers at a time, though, so my guests may have to be patient.
> 
> Gary


Ahhh.... a constant problem if you entertain a large number of guests, or if you are grilling for Texans or Australians. I may be a bad person for doing this, but I love my new BBQ so much that I removed it from my current boat and it is not listed with the boat for sale. Hopefully any new boat I buy will come with a grill and I'll use that propane T-fitting to have TWO GRILLS on my boat. Ha! I'll be the envy of the anchorage. 

BBQing at a scenic anchorage with a cold adult beverage in hand is one of those times that I feel like maybe the sailing magazines weren't lying after all.

MedSailor


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Id say its more about the user than the grill


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I may go for the larger grill. Does the top flange on the mount project inside or outside the rail? Inside would be a problem, as it would interfere with me leaning against the rail, while sailing.
> 
> Have you used the tray they make for the front? That looks like a great accessory!! I never have anywhere to put anything down.


Minne, it mounts pretty well flush with the rail and the support for the BBQ is all on the outside of the boat.

I don't know about the tray, unless you mean the small one under the BBQ that catches the drips (a nice feature).

There is a larger Sea-B-Q if you need a larger grill.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad to see the Sea-b-que getting some press.

When I was shopping about 5 years ago, I found a lot of love/hate posts for Magma's and Force 10's but only a few mentions of Dickenson's but all positive. I decided to take the chance on a (to me anyway) lesser known brand and have been nothing but please that I did.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

PalmettoSailor said:


> Glad to see the Sea-b-que getting some press.
> 
> When I was shopping about 5 years ago, I found a lot of love/hate posts for Magma's and Force 10's but only a few mentions of Dickenson's but all positive. I decided to take the chance on a (to me anyway) lesser known brand and have been nothing but please that I did.


I've owned a couple of force 10's and used other people's magmas. When I got my hands on a store model of the Dickenson I was immediately sold. There are so many features that are really well thought out (such as the counterbalanced weight of the lid) that I could see were well implemented. They were new to the market about 5 years ago but I have owned dickenson stoves and trust the brand. Besides, the build quality appeared good. I immediately put that puppy (the large, because you can never have enough BBQ real-estate) on our wedding registry and thanks to generous in-laws we have a great BBQ.

It's raining again today, and in these first 5 days of May we've already had our monthly allotment for rain. So... I think that's why I'm obsessing about BBQs right now. 

MedSailor


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I got the Magma cheep on a west sale

IMHP the mounts kind of suck for the money so I made and extended set that keeps any possible drips way outside


----------



## Sunday Driver (Oct 25, 2011)

to hungry to wait lol


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capecodda said:


> 1. Drop the hook.
> 2. Hang the grill.
> 3. Open adult beverage.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't reverse 2 and 3. Don't ask how I know


I have a masters degree from that school of hard knocks. I even seem to get continuing education from time to time. Never learn.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> .....A question about heat. You plumbed it to your tank? Did you do it after the low pressure regulator?.....


I bought a hose that runs directly from the spare 20lb tank to the regulator on the grill (where the bottle screws in). The manual says not to run it through another regulator first. Still, it doesn't get as hot as with a 1lb bottle. Odd.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I'm going to order one of the Dickinson SBQ grills. I would like to run a hose to my 20lb tank. I assume I need the adapter they sell and just running a hose from the tank to the screw in regulator won't work?

Additionally, I'm confused about the two available hoses. One says standard and the other says "T" type. Any clarity on what that means?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> I don't expect this thread to get much traffic, because it doesn't involve safety gear
> 
> MedSailor


Oh foolish thought!

30 posts and we havent even started on tongs... Or blokey aprins.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I think I'm going to order one of the Dickinson SBQ grills. I would like to run a hose to my 20lb tank. I assume I need the adapter they sell and just running a hose from the tank to the screw in regulator won't work?
> 
> Additionally, I'm confused about the two available hoses. One says standard and the other says "T" type. Any clarity on what that means?


Not sure about their hoses either and their adapter won't work for what you need. The adapter is for low pressure propane, ie something plumbed in after the regulator that goes from your tank to your stove.

What you suggest is simpler and better. Use a second bottle (the spare) and hook it up directly to the propane grill. Running the tank directly to the built in screw type regulator (that is designed to take green bottles) WILL work and is what you should do. What you need is one of 2 things:

1. Either standard propane hose, and an adapter that fits to the grill where the green bottle would screw in. These adapters can be found at home depot, camping stores and online. They're usually about $8.

2. A better solution is to get a hose that has one end designed to fit your 20lb bottle and the other end shaped like the end of a green 1lb propane bottle. The green bottle is unregulated, so your grill expects unregulated pressure, and thus you don't need a regulator in this setup (or in option 1 above).

Basically, buy Amazon.com: Coleman 2000005062 5-Ft. High-Pressure Hose & Adapter: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31SqZOYHkVL in whatever length pleases you and you're plug and play set up to hook your standard tank to your new grill.

MedSailor

PS If you buy the tray, let me know how it works out. Could be useful and hopefully is designed to store inside the unit when not in use...


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunday Driver said:


> to hungry to wait lol


AWESOME! I've BBQ'd under sail before as well, but not in that much wind! Usually when I do it, it's while poking along under light/no air half sailing and half waiting for the wind to pick up.

MedSailor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> .....Use a second bottle (the spare) and hook it up directly to the propane grill. Running the tank directly to the built in screw type regulator (that is designed to take green bottles) WILL work and is what you should do.......


Thanks Med. I have that hose already, which is what I use for the Force 10 I have now. Although, its also not working as well as the 1 lb screw in. I wonder if it's the hose, somehow. I will experiment and also let you know about the front tray.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> I think I'm going to order one of the Dickinson SBQ grills. I would like to run a hose to my 20lb tank. I assume I need the adapter they sell and just running a hose from the tank to the screw in regulator won't work?





MedSailor said:


> What you suggest is simpler and better. Use a second bottle (the spare) and hook it up directly to the propane grill. Running the tank directly to the built in screw type regulator (that is designed to take green bottles) WILL work and is what you should do.


That is exactly what I use and it generally works fine and avoids the expensive and inconvenient to store disposable green bottles.

The only operational issue has been that for very long hoses newer propane tanks sometimes trigger their leak detectors and shut off. *sigh* The solution is to open the valve just a bit and let the gas build up to pressure in the hose before opening the valve all the way and starting the grill.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> .......
> 
> PS If you buy the tray, let me know how it works out. Could be useful and hopefully is designed to store inside the unit when not in use...


My Sea-B-Q, just arrived. I went for the large. It's pretty big for a rail unit, I hope it fits where I will store it. Seems nicely built. I really like the counter balanced lid. The only negative (minor) I've noticed so far, it's heavy. Test run this weekend.

The optional stainless steel front tray is very promising. It hangs in front, creating a shelf to place items. Seems sturdy and has a plastic cutting board insert. Yes, it does fit inside the grill for storage. However, we'll see how dirty it gets from being the inside of the grill.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> My Sea-B-Q, just arrived. I went for the large. It's pretty big for a rail unit, I hope it fits where I will store it. Seems nicely built. I really like the counter balanced lid. The only negative (minor) I've noticed so far, it's heavy. Test run this weekend.
> 
> The optional stainless steel front tray is very promising. It hangs in front, creating a shelf to place items. Seems sturdy and has a plastic cutting board insert. Yes, it does fit inside the grill for storage. However, we'll see how dirty it gets from being the inside of the grill.


Heavy? What, are you a closet racer? You have a 52ft boat!  You're planning on mounting and removing it though, aren't you. Yes, I guess it's heavy, but that's part of the price for well built I would think. I hope she works out for you.

MedSailor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Maiden voyage........

Lamb chops (frenched) marinated in minced garlic, mint, salt, pepper and olive oil. Served with a dipping sauce made of sour cream, salt, pepper, lime juice, garlic powder and mint.

Burgers with Yancy's Fancy artesian cheese (horseradish and bacon cheese to be precise). 

Asparagus grilled in tin foil pouch with olive oil, salt and pepper.

Heat was great and fairly even. Much easier grill to work from.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Maiden voyage........
> 
> Lamb chops (frenched) marinated in minced garlic, mint, salt, pepper and olive oil. Served with a dipping sauce made of sour cream, salt, pepper, lime juice, garlic powder and mint.


I reaaaaly need to sail with you.  Sounds great!

MedSailor


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Try wrapping your favorite piece of fish in a Banana leaf and then bbq. Moist, succulent and no mess on the grill. A few skewers of prawns and squid placed on top of the banana leaves will cook these goodies just right.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a newer Magma kettle about 3 years old and got rid of the 1 lbs bombs with a similar set up that Minnie has. Like that the lid is attached to the unit vs hanging off on a wire with the old unit

We also placed the octoganal ceramic magma brickets over the flame gaurd and it promoted more even heating as well as opreventing flare ups. 

We also keep apple and mesquite wood chips on the boat. Many times we simply put a few in water 10 minutes before using the grill and place them on the ceramic brickets. Imparts a great taste top fish, veggies etc.

Isnt much we wont cook on a gril


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> Try wrapping your favorite piece of fish in a Banana leaf and then bbq. Moist, succulent and no mess on the grill. A few skewers of prawns and squid placed on top of the banana leaves will cook these goodies just right.


Some of the best fish I ever had was prepared this way, with some green chillies in with the banana leaf. It was at a wedding in India.

On a separate note, I wonder if the ceramic briquettes Chef2Sail mentioned would be of any use on a non-magma grill like the Dickenson?

MedSailor


----------



## jmandre (Dec 13, 2013)

Just picked up one of those myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We always get a kick out of watching the bar-b-q'ers in the anchorages. They get the fire raging, the charcoal burning and add the food. The chef then sits back down in the cockpit with another drink, chatting away, while a gust sweeps through and embers go wafting aft into, are you ready? The inflatable trailing astern or on the davits! Psssst, here and there and a few grand is gone.
Why is it there must be 20 knots of wind, gusting to 25 before the old bar-b-q comes out and the steaks go on the grill? Why don't any of these folks move their dink alongside, forward of the bar-b-q?
Ah, the mysteries and entertainment provided by those that sail the Antilles in the winter. You gotta love em.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Guilty. Last trip to the BVI, I BBQ in 20kt winds. I don't recall embers in the dink, but we had chicken, brickettes and lighter fluid. I considered it my duty to my family to make fire and provide edible food and that's all we had. It was a real Houdini to get the match to stay lit long enough to ignite a couple of gallons of accelerant.

It was delicious.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

capta said:


> ... while a gust sweeps through and embers go wafting aft into, are you ready? The inflatable trailing astern or on the davits!


Having made a similar mistake in the past, I now make sure the grill is mounted on the same side of the boat as the main engine exhaust. Filling a dinghy with warm water while charging batteries is embarrassing.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Mar 10, 2010)

benesailor said:


> i have the large "infrared" magma grill. Not real happy with it. Any breeze will blow it out. (at anchor)
> 
> I had a guy sail past me with a gas kettle grill cooking hot dogs once. That's what i need.


I purchased the same grill a couple of years back and also have problems with the flame going out. It does not seem to be wind related and I am wondering if there is some sort of design flaw. Can be extremely dangerous if not keeping a close eye on things


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

benesailor said:


> I had a guy sail past me with a gas kettle grill cooking hot dogs once. That's what i need.


I cook on my Dickinson Sea-B-Que underway regularly. It's been great. Only one chicken breast lost. *grin*


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SVAuspicious said:


> I cook on my Dickinson Sea-B-Que underway regularly. It's been great. Only one chicken breast lost. *grin*


"Only one chicken breast lost." Those darn food stealing sea gulls!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

capta said:


> "Only one chicken breast lost." Those darn food stealing sea gulls!


Next time the seagulls try and steal the food, just close the lid, then you're ahead in the poultry department.

Pro Tip: They taste like french fries.

MedSailor


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MedSailor said:


> Next time the seagulls try and steal the food, just close the lid, then you're ahead in the poultry department.
> 
> Pro Tip: They taste like french fries.
> 
> MedSailor


A crew member returned to the boat in Palma de Mallorca with a super great deal on a whole cleaned "chicken" which was still inedible after 2.5 hours in a pressure cooker (a whole chicken usually takes 15 minutes). We came to the conclusion that his "deal" was probably a sea gull, which never did get eaten by us. Our take was a bit closer to shoe leather than French fries.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

capta said:


> "Only one chicken breast lost." Those darn food stealing sea gulls!


I used to run the concessions at Ellis Island. One day the daily special was cheese steak, and I had the cook save me the last one. It was late in the day and I had not eaten all day. I got my nice over sized sandwich (the cook always took care of me!) and I walk out onto the patio with a drink in one hand the plate in the other and a seagull comes swooping down and grabs all the meat off my sandwich and flies away. More than a few angry words were levied at that bird! I am sure some parents had to explain what they were to there children that evening. And I knew there was no more to be had.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Maiden voyage........
> 
> Lamb chops (frenched) marinated in minced garlic, mint, salt, pepper and olive oil. Served with a dipping sauce made of sour cream, salt, pepper, lime juice, garlic powder and mint.
> 
> ...


I came back to find this thread, mostly so I could determine how long I've owned it.

The Dickinson SBQ has been a good grill, but I've had a few challenges over time. First, I had been leaving it aboard over the winter and needed to replace the regulator. I suspect it doesn't like to be frozen, so I've removed it since. I've also needed to peel the sticker back on the regulator and adjust the fuel volume.

In high winds (say over 10 kts, but certainly over 15 kts), it's very difficult to keep the grill hot. I find I need to crank the gas higher. I wish the mount allowed me to turn and angle the grill better, like my old Force 10.

Just this morning, I replaced both the cooking grates and the burner bar, each of which were crusty. The orginal grates were porcelaine coated steel, but I replaced them with the optional stainless steel version. SS was $4 more, no big deal. To my surprise, they are also substantially lighter, which is good. When the porcelaine eventually cracked, old food moisture would get to the steel and it rusted. Hoping that won't happen with the SS. We'll see.

I brought the grill home to spray down with EzOff BBQ grill cleaner and it did an amazing job. I sprayed it and let it sit overnight. Much of it looks brand new again. I think this may be a lesson that I need to clean it more often.


----------

